# Mein Google Problem



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Also ich würde ja nach dem Phänomän googlen aber das geht gerade bei mir nicht ;o(

Also ich kann von meinem Rechner aus von Zeit zu Zeit diw Google Seite nicht erreichen. Alle anderen Webseiten die ich versuche zu erreichen gehen... nur Goggle leider nicht. Anstelle von der Google Startseite sehe ich zurzeit: Eine Confixx-Seite die mir folgendes sagt: "Die Domain www.google.de ist nicht verfügbar." von allen anderen Rehnern im Haus gehts und alle hängen hinter dem selben Router haben das gleich OS (Win2000) und den gleichen Virenscanner (AntiVir).

Was kann das sein?

Ich nutze Firefox 1.5.0.11 aber unter dem IE 6.0 funzt es auch nicht ;o(

Ich teste es jetzt noch mal nach einem Neustart.


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Nach neustart vom Rechner gehts wieder


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Jetzt mit Google habe ich folgendes gefunden:
http://www.zockernetz.de/windows-probleme/6233-google-geht-nicht.html


----------



## crash (27 April 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit nem Update für Firefox?
*Deine Version ist so was von alt!
*Aktuell ist Version 2.0.0.3


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit nem Update für Firefox?
> *Deine Version ist so was von alt!
> *Aktuell ist Version 2.0.0.3



Das kann aber nicht das Problem sein da es auf den anderen Rechnern mit dem gleichen alten Firefox geht und auf meinem Rechner auch nicht mit dem IE 6.0

Ich werde es aber schon noch klären zur Not kommt doch Linux drauf ;o)


----------



## nade (28 April 2007)

Ähnliches Prob mal mit anderen seiten gehabt, und bin hin und mehrfach Altualisieren geklickt dann war sie da. Anscheinend einmal vorgekommen und Firefox glaubt ehr dem Cache und bringt wieder die Seite.


----------

